# For the love of Skulls



## gollum (Feb 3, 2013)

I do like em 
and i have made lots

I do enjoy getting the best out of the materials I use

here is my latest creation

[h=5]finished this bracelet today...it is stainless damascus in a double reverse twist,fully hardened to at least 56 rockwell (knife edge hardness) and a very deep etch for very nice tactile feel 12 skulls all up[/h]
















thanks for looking

any comments welcome


btw pics of shiny stuff like this is very very hard to capture ... 
never can get the true beauty or convey the textures either


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow! That's great. Do you have any of your work in shops?


----------



## gollum (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks Sub Umbra
I pretty much only post my wares here at CPF
being all handmade unique items I like to keep it simple and make things I like 
it is a labour of love 

a lot of people buy my items if they see them first hand,
as I said many times before
Pics simply don't show the beauty and textures of Damascus and mokume etc

I do post pics on my face book page,not sure if I like all the hoopla involved with that though
cheers Jason


----------



## Baby Huey (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful work. I spent time making chainmail pieces and jewelry, til I lost my source for stainless wire. It is always awesome to see people still crafting things by hand.

Curious. What would a piece like that sell for?


----------



## gollum (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks Baby Huey
stainless wire is expensive but relativly easy to find,so don't let that stop you creating things
I get great enjoyment from making things 
including knives bonsai and skulls etc

I have sold a lot of skull beads like the 12 on this bracelet
usually around $120 to $200 mark if I use tritium aswell

so I would have to say $1200 starting price....
any bidders?

I have at least a couple of customers who will take it if I send them pics
but I will show it to a few friends first.


----------



## gollum (Mar 15, 2013)

quick update...
if anyone is interested I am releasing this for sale
this is not a sales thread 
if you are interested in this unique item please message me 

thanks for looking Jason


(some followers have been sent notification of available items)


----------



## gollum (Mar 26, 2013)

just finished these
tiny mokume skulls with tritium
size 8.8mm
made for a cpf member


----------



## gollum (Apr 24, 2013)

so here's a couple new pics of available work
contact me for more info please

(oops I posted the wrong pic,I don't have a pic of the other super mini skull yet,will get onto it)

this is an exercise in extreme minaturization.
I made a couple of similar ones for a cpf member to go inside the button of the Spy
they are very hard and I always swear not to do them again,anyhow I wanted to see if I could repeat ONE MORE TIME but as small as possible but still with a tritium inside
this was the result,the hardest part is detailing the features without polishing or etching the mokume away

and I swear this is the last tiny one I'll be doing 






next is another pic of the braclet 
I am still waiting for a customer to stop holidaying around tropical islands to get back to me about buying it,he's a good guy but I wish he'd stop having so much fun (lol)





I like this pic as it shows the skulls quite well
I used a light tent and several light sources,its takes a lot to show shiny metal things well in a photo


----------



## gollum (Apr 24, 2013)

this is another skull that has been for the love of it...
made from a Chad Nichols specil order billet
stainless damascus double twist (to get star patterns)
fully hardenable (read:really hard to do detail work)

etched super deep and polished to mirror then a touch of heat to give it a nice coppery blue finish
add 2 green trit eyes and you get a pretty unique item for neckchain or flashlight/knife lanyard






I do need to sell my work to fund more work but I also like to keep things for a while
but I can be contacted if you are interested 

thanks for looking 
Jason


----------



## lajohnso (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi, your work is beautiful. Do you have anymore of the skulls with tritium in them for sale?


----------



## gollum (Apr 30, 2013)

thanks lajohnso

yes the one above is for sale $200
also have mokume ones from $150 -$180
and other assorted designs,small medium and even larger as seen in some other threads here in custom forge
all are unique from $50 

send me a p/m with your email details if you wish ,I can send some pics and prices


----------



## lajohnso (May 1, 2013)

Sorry, guess I need to make a few more posts before I can send you a pm. How long does it take you to make these things? Will you ever do another bracelet like the one above?


----------



## gollum (May 2, 2013)

its hard to say how long they take sometimes a few hours but spread over a few days
most take longer but I prefer to take my time to make them right
if I am not pleased with the result I will keep working until I feel happy about the finished result.
I figure if i'm not happy then neither would a paying customer.

this braclet is available 
also the skulls I have are pictured below

you can email me if you like 
burginjason(at) hotmail (dot) com

pics




chad nichols stainless damascus twist skull with green tritium $200 shipped







same chad nichols damascus 
12 handmade skulls all very nice deep etched fully polished
very unique price is $1200 shipped







 









very large mokume skull,it has a couple of tapped holes for mounting to anything you might think of
car boat bike furniture etc..
$500 shipped








mokume skull with paracord $120 shipped









one of my favourites mokume skull with blue tritium
$180 shipped






small button type carbon mosaic damascus suitable as zipper pull
$50 shipped








carbon mosaic damascus skull ,paracord size hole but also managed to get a split ring in there
$120 shipped





solid mokume bead about 12mm nice etch and cool swirl pattern $90 shipped






another carbon mosaic skull nice solid small bead for knife /torch/keyring,they make a good self defence deterrent on the paracord only $80 shipped

all my work is handmade and nothing is repeated only similar in style
I like a nice deep etch on these materials that gives an incredible feel that can't be shown easily in pics
as many people have said it is very difficult to capture the beauty of shiny things in a pic
I can assure you they are all very much more beautiful when held in your hand.


anyone interested let me know my paypal is burginjason(at)hotmail(dot)com
same as my email address

thanks for looking


----------



## gollum (May 4, 2013)

just finished these 
skull wardrobe handles for a customers yacht
not the best pic as it was from my phone


----------



## Zandar (Jun 13, 2015)

gollum, I've been an admirer of your work for years. I may just have a need for one of your skulls if your still doing this work. Thanks Zandar


----------



## gollum (Jun 16, 2015)

thanks Zandar, p/m replied, a lot of my items are available, I'm not really putting my creations out there as I mostly just make and don't promote, anyone can p/m me and I will reply asap 
thanks Jason


----------



## Kid9P (Jul 5, 2015)

You should put up a basic web site with your offerings, I'm sure they will sell quick!


----------



## bestellen (Oct 13, 2015)

Fine work! Where can I find your website with your products?


----------



## gollum (Oct 17, 2015)

thankyou , I don't have a website 
a p/m or posting here is the best way to contact me
in fact CPF is pretty much the only place I promote my wares apart from one facebook site for australian knifemakers
I don't sit at the computer much lately,I try to keep up using my smartphone
I'm happiest in my workshop making stuff
and I should try to sell a bit more often,lol I got items I've made just sitting in a drawer etc
taking pics and posting up stuff is a pain for me 
So, please do me a favour and allow me to stay in my workshop making things, 
by all means ask for a price or info
I ship worldwide and have a paypal account
Jason


----------



## Father Azmodius (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm interested in some Damascus and Mokume beads with trits.


----------



## gollum (Mar 30, 2016)

Father Azmodius said:


> I'm interested in some Damascus and Mokume beads with trits.



thanks for your interest
I have the damascus skull with green trits available (post #9)$200
also I have the mokume bead (2nd last pic in post #13)$90
buy both for $250 (paypal) posted anywhere 
cheers Jason


----------

